# Magnepan MMG with MMG-W (surrounds) crossover questions



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all,

I am really intrigued by what I have read about the Maggie sound... I have never heard a pair or quartet in action but I think it is just what I am looking for to make surround sound gaming on the 360 really come alive.

I can either go with all MMGWs and an Outlaw LFM-1 Plus subwoofer....or

go with MMGs (better response) as the fronts and MMGWs as the surrounds (with Outlaw sub as well)

My only issue is that my Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS receiver does not have seperate crossover for fronts and surrounds....(maybe it does, but from what I can tell bouncing around in the menus...no)

The MMGs go to 50Hz and the MMGWs go down to 100Hz...so I would have to set the receiver to crossover at 50Hz....I am not an expert at all, but I think I would be losing information on the rear channels...correct? Any way around this ? Or is it not really a big deal since they are surrounds.

Thanks alot !


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of getting a pair of W's for my 2 channel rig. If they go down to 100, I would cross over there, maybe even 120 if you can. Hopefully your sub will play that high and they can blend together well. 

Maggies sound beautiful, however, they are tricky. VERY power hungry and usually a 4ohm speaker so you have to be very careful about what you use to power them with.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I would be really nervous your reciever wont be up to those poser hungry speakers, I have powered them with as little as 120W of Rotel power but a reciever may or probably wont be enough.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dkolacz said:


> My only issue is that my Pioneer Elite VSX-82TXS receiver does not have seperate crossover for fronts and surrounds....(maybe it does, but from what I can tell bouncing around in the menus...no)
> 
> The MMGs go to 50Hz and the MMGWs go down to 100Hz...so I would have to set the receiver to crossover at 50Hz....I am not an expert at all, but I think I would be losing information on the rear channels...correct? Any way around this ? Or is it not really a big deal since they are surrounds.
> 
> Thanks alot !


I would go with 100Hz all around if you must use the same frequency for all channels. Even if you can, I would not cross the MMGs below 80Hz or the MMGWs below 100 or 120. You want to crossover 20Hz or more above the -3dB point.

Kal


----------

